# Life get's in the way, part 2



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, on Christmas Eve, I went into the hospital for an infection and was there for 5 days. Now I am home but have to spend the next 3 weeks on IV antibiotics. Talk about suck-factor of 10... anyhow I can't lift anything over 10 pounds, can't really do anything constructive just yet, still adapting to this new temporary situation, and trying to catch up on my work from my paying gig (as well as organize a schedule for working from home around my IV treatments). So, I am thinking I may just have to start doing some real design for more future props first, instead of actually figuring out by doing, maybe I'll spend some time actually trying my hand at a more detailed design process. Anyhow, it sucks to have everything sit out in the shop ready to go, and can't do anything, but health is more important...I'll try to come up with some other things in the mean time and hopefully can post some of it here!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sorry to hear of your illness but yeah, stay busy with prop ideas and plans for the upcoming season. Best of luck with your recovery!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

UGH! That does suck. Kudos for finding a way to make the best of the situation. I hope you are starting to feel better!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hope you are better!


----------

